# Camping Card International



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

OK, I'm confused. Still being newbies at this motorhoming we have just bought a Camping Card ASCI which I'm hoping will prove useful but now my other half says that when he was caravanning in his 'previous life' many years ago they used to have a camping carnet. Is that what the Camping Card International now is? On the Caravan Club it says that you can get one for £5.50 - question is - do we need to get one - is it worth getting one - what is it??
And whilst we're on the subject - is there any other sort of card / discount card we should be looking at? Thanks in advance, I know somebody here will know the answer!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You have the discount card already in the form of the ACSI card which gives you a range of sites for 11,13 or 15 euros a night off peak. There is a CCI card which some site operators like but it is not obligatory and many such as myself don't bother. That card does carry an element of insurance but I do not know anybody who has tried to claim on it or what is covered. 

Some people might suggest camping cheques but I have found I've usually some left over and they become time expired thus negating the discount. I would stick with the ACSI card providing you camp off peak ie when sites open minus most of July and August.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Camping Carnet only costs £5.50 I think, from one of the major camping clubs.

The only reason we bother with it is because some sites still want your passport - but will usually accept the Carnet instead.

If we drive off and forget the CC it's not a big problem . . . and doesn't involve the almost 300 mile round trip to go back and fetch the passport which we forgot on one occasion.  8O 

Dave


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Member*

I'm sure you have to be a member of a club to get a CCI for £5.00.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Member*



boringfrog said:


> I'm sure you have to be a member of a club to get a CCI for £5.00.


Yes you do.

Should have made that clearer - sorry.

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> The Camping Carnet only costs £5.50 I think, from one of the major camping clubs.
> 
> The only reason we bother with it is because some sites still want your passport - but will usually accept the Carnet instead.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, found the order page on the C&CC website.
One question - they need an individual name, DoB, etc so as a couple do we need to have one each?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > The Camping Carnet only costs £5.50 I think, from one of the major camping clubs.
> ...


No just order 1 nr, very usefull to hand over with all your details on and saves you leaving the passport.

Mike


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Was once asked at a Forestry site near Brockenhurst if we had ICC,when i said we had,we got a discount there. We had used Red Pennant on a european holiday and i think it came free with that,worth checking,and it can be left in place of your passports abroad.
Jented


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I think it may have something to do with the Brits lack of ID card. Most of the other counties in the EU require one, so in a way it becomes more important than a passport, which of course you do not need to travel through most EU borders.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have the card and it has always been accepted instead of passports.
I don't like to hand my passport over if I can help it!


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

If you are personal members of the AA you should be able to get one from the CCC or CC see the AA website

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/camping_card.html

Jan


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We use the CCI or Carnet most as we tend to get a discount even at peak times at a lot of places, They are also accepted instead of passports at most places also.

We do also have the ACSI as that gives a better discount at off peak times.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*CCI Card*

http://www.anwbonline.com/camping/

The brochure is quite surprising listing all the sites offering discount with the CCI card. many in the UK
Check out Skye,up to 55% discount in low season.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Just going off subject ever so slightly..
Has anybody tried to give a photocopy of passport instead of original, I find it a real pain if you have to leave the passport but want to go shopping and use the credit card, which often you need your passport to back-up?

:?:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I have made my own card which is a summary of my passport details.
Its never been refused.

C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

boskybee said:


> Just going off subject ever so slightly..
> Has anybody tried to give a photocopy of passport instead of original, I find it a real pain if you have to leave the passport but want to go shopping and use the credit card, which often you need your passport to back-up?
> 
> :?:


Yes, I have copied all our familly back pages of our passports.
Reduced them in size to credit card size.
Laminated them and we all carry them as means of ID.
I have on more than one occasion used mine to hire cars with.

Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Today, I have received my new 2011 ACSI dvd.
Loaded on my lappy, but not had time to look-over.


----------

